# Adderall



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

So, i am on adderall now. My psychiatrist says i have impulsivity issues, but we both know thats bull****....Well, i do, but dont we all? 

The adderall actually helps me immensely with my anxious and negative thinking. Now that i think about it, it more helps me to not feel negative emotion. Negative thinking is a relative term. 

The only negative emotion i cant deal with right now is the thought that i am a druggy haha. I know im not, but im taking speed in order to think clearly.

Im justifying these feelings through the fact that i am talking....non-****ing-stop, to my parents, about things im interested in, and how amazing psychology is......I have a feeling they dont give a **** though, haha.

So is it wrong to take adderall? The answer is a clear yes for children. Im a big advocate for ADHD ****, mainly for children. I have a 4 year old cousin on adderall. What the **** is going on there? Im 20 years old. 

Should i feel bad, for using adderall to think about deep ****, to do better in school, and to feel happy and motivated? Im not exactly "high", because i am in control of myself. But whats the definition of "high" anyway?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

So you still taking that with prozac again? Does that even work well together? I agree drugs are bad for kids there should be a legal age limit too try a stim like 21 or something at least allow there brain too mature and grow naturally. Taking a stim as a kid made me wanna drop out of school cause of anxiety.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

GotAnxiety said:


> So you still taking that with prozac again? Does that even work well together? I agree drugs are bad for kids there should be a legal age limit too try a stim like 21 or something at least allow there brain too mature and grow naturally. Taking a stim as a kid made me wanna drop out of school cause of anxiety.


Ive actually stopped taking the prozac. It really doesnt do much. Im guessing my anxiety and depression has a lot to do with chemicals other than serotonin. I know adderall does something with norepinepherine, but i havent really researched it much


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to worry about this a lot. I used to worry about becoming a "druggy," about becoming addicted, about withdrawal, and about abusing adderall. I've been on it for 10 months and this is how I've dealt with those feelings.

1) I came to understand a little bit about addiction. First of all, there's physiological addiction, and psychological addiction. Using a regular, therapeutic dose of adderall will not result in a physiological addiction for many many years (assuming you take no breaks; it very well may never happen). This eventually might happen because your dopamine receptors, which are affected by adderall, down-regulate, and get used to producing less dopamine on their own. When you're not on adderall, you feel like crap (tired, unmotivated, lethargic, depressed, etc.). Eventually, your receptors will up-regulate again after you stop taking adderall (it's not permanent, so don't worry about permanently messing up your brain). The rate at which downregulation occurs correlates directly with dose, period of use, and how many breaks you take. If you knock back hundreds of mgs of adderall a day (much higher than a therapeutic, doctor recommended dose) for a couple years with no breaks, you're in for some trouble. In general, this shouldn't be something to worry about.



2) A psychological addiction can occur with pretty much anything that causes pleasure, and has a genetic component to it (some people are more likely to develop an addiction than others). You can become psychologically addicted to adderall, meth, sex, gambling, online gaming, etc. Not sure of the specific mode of action, but essentially, it develops when your brain creates a subtle emotional association between pleasure and a certain activity. This association can be created quicker if:

a) The pleasure you experience is in direct contrast with displeasure you would normally experience. For example, if you normally experience lots of social anxiety in public, it becomes easy for you to unconsciously associate pleasure with sitting behind a computer and playing a video game. It not only becomes a pleasurable activity, but it becomes a means to avoid an underlying emotional problem (or any other problem; i.e. abuse in the home, financial worries, a disability, a difficult relationship, etc.). It's an escape. Underlying mental disorders are highly correlated with drug and alcohol addiction. This doesn't mean you WILL get addicted, but it's important to know your risk factors.

b) The activity that provides pleasure and/or an escape and the pleasure itself are directly correlated temporally. By this I mean that as the time between when you perform an action and when you receive the benefits decreases, it becomes easier to develop a psychological addiction. Adderall takes 30-50 minutes to start working, and may peak after an hour or 2. The "if I do this, I feel this" relationship is less clear than say if you injected yourself with heroin, and felt a rush of euphoria seconds later, only to feel the effects wearing off in less than an hour. Insufilation can bring about an affect in as little as 10 minutes. Vyvanse, a drug that is structurally very similar to adderall, has literally no abuse potential because it lasts for 14 hours and takes like 4 or so hours to reach its peak effect.

c) The pleasurable experience is more pronounced. Faster routes of drug administration typically work faster, last shorter, but produce a bigger high. Obviously, a higher dose will also produce a bigger high.



3) I also came to understand what the differences between illegal drugs (as well as illegal drug use) and adderall are; meth specifically, as methamphetamine is very similar to dextroamphetamine.

a) Meth is a LOT more neurotoxic than adderall. Essentially, this means you will experience physiological addiction (dopamine receptor downregulation) much faster-all things being equal-on meth than on adderall. Unfortunately for meth users, and fortunately for you, things usually aren't equal between a meth user and someone on adderall. 

b) Meth users use meth to get high. Adderall users don't (or shouldn't) use adderall to get high, but to treat a problem. This is probably the most important difference between druggies and someone responsibly using a prescription. Imagine one person that has a few drinks a few nights a week socially, or has one glass of wine at dinner every night out of habit, tradition, health reasons, etc. Then imagine the student who drinks every weekend with the intention of getting absolutely hammered, and starts using alcohol to cope with his/her bad grades or family problems. Who do you think will develop an addiction? This has many implications. For one thing, meth users consistently try to achieve the high of their first time (more or less impossible), which means they keep increasing their dose with no end in sight. By contrast, someone on adderall is prescribed a certain therapeutic dose, and should stick to that dose. If a tolerance develops, sometimes the dosage is increased under the auspices of a doctor. 

c) Related to b: Meth users will snort, smoke, or worst of all, inject their drug. Remember what I said earlier about route of administration? If the meth user is trying to get high, it makes sense to get there as quick as they can, and to experience as good a high as they can. Makes sense for them to inject it. Not sure if adderall can be injected (ritalin can though), but it can be snorted if it's crushed up first. If you follow the doctor's orders, you shouldn't ever be snorting your adderall, so you have nothing to worry about here, and adderall works therapeutically just fine if you just swallow it like the doctor says.


4) I came to understand how tolerance develops with adderall, and learned a few important things.

a) Developing a tolerance does not necessarily mean you are becoming addicted, nor does it mean you are abusing your adderall. With that said, dramatically increasing your dose just once has the potential of increasing your tolerance. For example, I once decided to take 1 and 1/2 of my prescribed dose to write a paper. The next day, I found that the dose I had been using successfully for 2 months no longer worked. 

b) Taking a break will usually reduce your tolerance. Everyone has their own method for breaking, although it should be mentioned that some don't feel the need to take breaks at all. Some people take a couple of days off a month. Others stop using it between semesters at college, and during week long breaks in the semesters (spring break, thanksgiving break). Others don't use it during the weekend. Some people schedule their breaks, others do it when they feel they need it. You should experiment and see what works best for you. Talk to your doctor as well. After gaining an increased tolerance from my 1 and 1/2 dose, i took a long weekend off of adderall and things were back to normal.

c) Don't take tums, or any antiacid with your adderall. It will potentiate the effects, and can make you inadvertently develop a tolerance much more quickly than normally. This happened to me, since I would occasionally get heartburn from my prozac (also runs in my family), and take the prozac adderall and tums all at once. I'm glad I eventually found out about the interaction before using the two together too much.

d) Some people recommend taking l-tyrosine (the substance the body uses to make dopamine) during their adderall breaks to replenish their dopamine stores. This is by no means required, and there's not much scientific evidence to back up its efficacy, but it might be something you want to try. Do take note that l-tyrosine should NOT be taken at the same time as adderall, as the former is also somewhat stimulating; don't mix your stimulants. Other supplements I've seen mentioned with adderall that are probably just good for you anyway, regardless of whether they help with side effects/tolerance or not are iron, zinc, vitamin C, omega-3 fish oil, and B vitamins.


5) What this all means for you: The fact that you're consciously avoiding addiction/dependence means you'll probably never even get close to that point. If you can't ever imagine yourself snorting adderall for a good time on the weekend, buying it from someone after your prescription ran out because you used more than the doctor recommended, then you're probably in good shape. After reading this, you should have a general idea of why addiction to adderall might occur. Don't use it as an escape, don't use it to 'feel good' when you're down, obey the doctor's orders, and do your research. I was concerned like you were with addiction/dependance/abuse, so I committed myself to regularly taking breaks to make sure I don't have a problem stopping. I've never had any withdrawal effects (besides mild fatigue), never felt an urge to take adderall, and never had a problem stopping. I'm not sure how long it's been since you started adderall (you might have found this out already), but the first few times you use aderall should not be considered its 'normal' effects. It might make you feel a little euphoric at first, but this will certainly fade with time. I sometimes drink coffee when I take adderall (coffee has never done anything for me; I do it more for the taste), but I notice this can sometimes exacerbate the side effects. One of adderall's metabolites (what it's broken down into as the body metabolizes it) is ephinephrine, aka adrenaline. After adderall starts wearing off, one may become irritable and anxious. This is entirely dose dependent, person dependent, and most often isn't even noticeable, but it's something to keep in mind.

Wow I wrote a lot...good luck!


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

wxolue said:


> I used to worry about this a lot. I used to worry about becoming a "druggy," about becoming addicted, about withdrawal, and about abusing adderall. I've been on it for 10 months and this is how I've dealt with those feelings.


You should turn this into some kind of blog or thread haha. Good stuff.

Im actually really into psychology and all that, and am a psych student, which definitively helps. Always good to be aware of your defense mechanisms, especially if its with a drug, and i think thats what im actually scared of. I dont really know if im using this as an escape from the depression and anxiety, and if i am, i dont know if it is a bad thing to do.

Of course i want to get over it, but i know i have to deal with it. Dive right into it. Accept it...you know haha.

I think my confusion comes from the fact that i dont necessarily use it as a "get high" defense mechanism or escape. At least not like a meth addict who might just sit there and enjoy the "high", or an alcoholic just gets drunk to ignore the issues.

When i take it, I always do something, mostly productive things. It gets rid of most of my depression and anxiety, and gives me motivation. I use that motivation to do something that will benefit me. For example, today i took it and started reading this "nutrition for dummies" book, because im trying to lose weight and eat better. I was thinking "uugh, ok, it will get really interesting soon". It did of course, and i just sat there for 2 hours retaining tons of information.....to me, the "high" comes from doing interesting things while the adderall is in my blood. If im not doing anything, i get restless.

I am a very...eccentric extroverted thinker haha...with SA, so im weird as ****. The adderall kind of enhances the thinking and extroversion parts.

Later, when i took , my second dose, my family members were all out, and i had the house to myself for like 4 hours. So i basically cleaned and organized the **** out of my house for 4 hours strait.....naked.....as the adderall dies down, i get odd sexual urges for whatever reason.

But the organizing and having things to do is fun for me on adderall, and thats the closest thing to a high i get......is this ****ed up? Do other people taking this medication recreationally do stuff like that for fun?

It could be because i was raised on guilt. Guilt to be productive, in a nutshell. Maybe it feels so good to do things because thats what i unconsciously think im supposed to be doing.

I see its potential for addiction, but im sure i wont get addicted to it. I can recognize if something im doing is destructive and habit forming.

I cant help but wonder what chemicals are really causing my anxiety and depression issues. SSRIs seem to have no effect, so it has not much to do with serotonin. All of this just makes me curious as to what all of these neurotransmitters are doing in my brain to make me feel the way i do.

When im not on the adderall, i feel completely sluggish and groggy all day long. I wish psychiatrists knew more about this ****, because it really is different for everybody. Itd be great if they could test you and just say "oh,you have a slight deficiency in whatever". I wouldn't be surprised if one day i was prescribed some random, unrelated drug, and it just completely cured my SA and depression.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Plenty of "druggies" use their drugs to get stuff done also. "but it helps, I am so productive on it, it treats my depression, etc etc" are some of the oldest excuses in the book to use drugs. Prescription drug users like to try to distance themselves from street drug users because they want to avoid the negative stigma that goes along with that and want to feel better than other people. This is why they characterize street drug users as always trying to get high as possible, not caring about being the least bit productive, having no psychological issues whatsoever (and yet they are battling a raging drug addiction despite their impeccable mental and physical health) and being seemingly obvlivious to the consequences of their drug use. 

Of course in reality there are plenty of street drug users who take drugs to help them deal with various issues and be more productive and plenty of prescription users who just take their drugs to get high.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> Plenty of "druggies" use their drugs to get stuff done also. "but it helps, I am so productive on it, it treats my depression, etc etc" are some of the oldest excuses in the book to use drugs. Prescription drug users like to try to distance themselves from street drug users because they want to avoid the negative stigma that goes along with that and want to feel better than other people. This is why they characterize street drug users as always trying to get high as possible, not caring about being the least bit productive, having no psychological issues whatsoever (and yet they are battling a raging drug addiction despite their impeccable mental and physical health) and being seemingly obvlivious to the consequences of their drug use.
> 
> Of course in reality there are plenty of street drug users who take drugs to help them deal with various issues and be more productive and plenty of prescription users who just take their drugs to get high.


Right...drugs are drugs regardless of legal status. Im aware of that, thats why im kind of worried. I wouldnt be worried about it if i thought that it was ok because its legal. I know this **** is way more harmful than any marijuana. ****in synthetic legal marijuana is waay worse than actual marijuana.

I guess thats what im doing, taking drugs to function better. I'd definitely try marijuana, just to see what happens, but im too much of a ***** to ask anyone haha. I wouldnt call saying it helps me do things an excuse though. What would it be an excuse for?

The thing is, i cant tell whether or not the drugs balance my brain. Because there is probably some kind of chemical imbalance going on. Im not sure if the drugs are balancing it out, or if im just supposed to be depressed as ****.....naturally.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

1) I'm also extroverted and have SA. You're not the only one.
2) If you're trying to lose weight, the adderall will help.
3) I still don't know how long ago you started, but what you're experiencing to me still sounds a little like the euphoria you get when you first start taking adderall. I'll only speak for myself (although I've heard this many many times), but what you're feeling will fade in time. Not completely, but to the point where you'd be just as content taking adderall and flipping from Facebook to mail to news to here to Facebook, etc. while avoiding your 10 page paper due the next day (yep...done it). Adderall still helps me get motivated, but it hasn't actually done it for me in a long long time. You eventually have to learn how to motivate yourself. Adderall is pushing you through the door right now; eventually, it will just hold the door open.

Again, I'm only speaking about myself here, but adderall didn't really give me motivation. I've always been motivated. I've always been ambitious. I've gone into every college class I've ever taken with the belief that I would go to every class, do every reading, and get in every paper on time. Some of this was related to my anxiety (unrealistic expectations, judging past efforts as inadequate, etc.), but a lot of it was genuine interest in what I was learning, and a real desire to spend time pouring over _The Road to Serfdom_ and _Das Kapital_. I imagined the studious academic student I thought I could become, and was genuinely excited about getting there.

When I first started taking adderall, I thought all of my wishes and dreams had been answered. I could pop a pill, and start ripping through all of the work I had to do. Eventually though, this effect faded and I started slipping back into my old habits. I started putting off papers until the night before, skipping classes, missing readings, etc. My GPA never really got lower than a 3.4, but I felt like I wasn't living up to my potential, and I had a hard time remembering how much my work interested me.

I tried to find out what had changed. The effect had quieted down, but it was still there. I could still tell the difference between me on adderall, and me not on adderall. Eventually I concluded that what I lacked was not motivation necessarily, but the will to overcome avoidance.

Anxiety induced avoidance has turned out to be incredibly insidious, even as my anxiety improved over the past year. The anxiety, low self esteem, irrational expectations, inferiority, etc. I felt in my classes and with my professors still tore at me. Thinking about the model of addiction I described earlier, it's almost like I became addicted to avoiding work. Facebook, cleaning my room, sleeping, talking to friends; whatever activity it was, if it helped me avoid thinking about my schoolwork and classes, it was making me feel better than I would otherwise. If thinking about my schoolwork was what I was out to avoid, number one on my list of 'activities to avoid' was schoolwork itself, even if that meant I would be setting myself up for more anxiety in the future (i.e. having to tell my professor I didn't have his paper in on time; wait a second, why don't I just skip! That way, I can avoid that anxiety until next week. Good idea!)

It's funny: after a week of half agonizing over the thought of and half avoiding writing a paper, I would finally get to it the night before. After getting through the first few paragraphs, I would remember how much I actually liked writing papers, how much what I was writing about actually interested me, how much I wish I had done the readings so I knew more about the topic, and how much I wish I had more time to a) do more research and b) go over my paper a few times to really make it sound good. I would hand in my paper, face the disappointing looks of my professors, and get it back a few weeks later with absolutely stellar remarks. One professor thought I had plagiarized because she didn't believe an undergraduate could produce such high quality writing. Funny part is, I would repeat this same exact pattern over and over and over again every semester.

Seems like I've started to brag a little bit (excuse me), and have gone WAY off topic. The point I'm trying to make is that there are DEEP underlying reasons why I couldn't (and still usually can't) strike up the willpower to be productive. Adderall treated this problem for a while, but it was an impermanent bandaid for a deep laceration. The underlying causes are still there, adderall or not, and I need to continue to work on dealing with my anxiety. In my experience there's a sudden panicky anxiety where the negative thoughts are more intense and prevalent, the contrast between my anxiety and no anxiety is stark, and my path towards helping myself get better is pretty clear. Quite the opposite is true for the anxiety that causes this subtle kind of avoidance. The contrast is slim, the thoughts are deeply automatic and almost unnoticeable, and it's not so obvious what my next steps should be. Facebook? Sounds good! 

Maybe adderall will solve your underlying problems. Maybe those underlying problems really are only related to energy, and adderall clears that up. With that said, be ready for what happened to me. Don't think of adderall as the answers to your prayers, but as something that's working...for now. It's working for now, and if one day it inexplicably stops working, at least you'll have been better off those few days/weeks/months/years when you were using it. That's the attitude I try to take.

4) Nothing stood out to me or concerned be in your post until I got near the end when you say "I see its potential for addiction, but im sure i wont get addicted to it. I can recognize if something im doing is destructive and habit forming." I'm not going to tell you how/what to think so again, I defer to my own experience. From the outset, I promised myself that I would never consider myself above above adderall. I completely separated my willpower/worth/self-esteem from the equation. If I ever were to become addicted, it would have nothing to do with not trying hard enough; it would be neurotransmitters that got into the wrong pattern. If I were to start becoming addicted, I wouldn't be able to recognize it and stop it any more than someone with cancer would be able to feel a tumor in their colon and will their cancerous cells to stop reproducing. This is a little bit of an exaggeration, but essentially I made sure to remind myself that everyone who's ever been a drug addict probably didn't decide to become one by their own volition. Sure your actual chances of becoming addicted to adderall are very low. Sure the thought of crushing up and snorting my medicine is so foreign to me, I can't imagine an instance in which I would even consider doing it. Still, at least once a month I test myself and take a random break. "I think I'll skip this dose." "It's probably good if I stay off this weekend." "I'm going to cut my dose in half this week, even if I can't feel it working."

5) A random thought: Don't take adderall in the late afternoon/evening. Even after the 4-5 hours it "wears out," you may still have trouble going to sleep. Adderall is broken down into (among other things) adrenaline, which can keep your body stimulated and mess up your natural sleep clock.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Just wanted to add a few things:

-I've tried marijuana multiple times and it has the tendency of making you paranoid. It was never bad, but I never enjoyed it too much.

-You shouldn't get caught up on the 'chemical imbalances' notion. This theory has been around since the 50s or 60s, and it's been proven wrong on multiple levels. Problem is, it's still the best explanation we have. The way the medical community justifies the chemical imbalance theory would be tantamount to saying aspirin works on headaches, thus headaches are caused by an imbalance of aspirin in the brain. Problem is, aspirin doesn't work for all headaches, and other medicines also work for headaches. Scientists are just discovering that the reason SSRIs provide relief for depression and anxiety might actually have nothing to do with serotonin at all, but might have to do with neurogenesis of certain proteins in the brain. I forget the specifics, but basically the dominant theory regarding antidepressants for the past 50 years was just shot down.

-Some component of anxiety and depression is genetic, so you might very well be 'naturally' depressed. Then again, some people are naturally predisposed to being obese. Does that mean they will be obese? Of course not. Some people are predisposed to having low bone mass. Does that mean they're fked when they get older? Not in the slightest. You can be born 'naturally' with some less desirable qualities that interfere with your quality of life. We may not know exactly how to redress those negative qualities perfectly, but scientists are working on finding a better solution every day.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

wxolue said:


> Just wanted to add a few things:
> 
> -I've tried marijuana multiple times and it has the tendency of making you paranoid. It was never bad, but I never enjoyed it too much.
> 
> ...


I thought i had heard that about chemical imbalances before haha, i just wasnt sure. I should learn to trust my intuition! Its so weird....and its so ridiculous how nobody knows **** about brain chemicals and how they work. Other than the basics of course.

Thats cool your professor said that about your paper haha, I actually think that same exact thing every time i write a paper, "i hope they say this so good they think its plagiarism". Just something i read about Carl Jung and one of his professors saying that about his ideas. Like, when a prof gives me good feedback on a paper, its close to that satisfaction you get when your feel accepted by your peers.....which is also stupid as ****.

The very last paper i wrote last semester was for a "theory of personality" class. I had to come up with a theory of personality. So on the day of the final,the professor came up to me and told me that he enjoyed reading my paper. I was all nervous and **** hah, so i said some kind of nervous thing i didnt want to.....i wanted to discuss it with him.

In that paper i actually talked about how people are "naturally" depressed. I said its brain chemistry and behavior completely relative to culture and the society they are in. Culture, or the collective mind of the people in it, will have this expectation or idea of what kind of person is accepted. Depressed people are the people who dont have the same brain structure relative to the "required" structure for being happy in society. I said you either become depressed, OOOORR you create a big, thick, fake, persona, to live in blissful ignorance...ignorance of your TRUE SELLLLF...hahah. So alot of the time, depressed people are much closer to their true selves than a lot of people....basically took some jung, carl rogers, and spirituality and through it in a paper haha...ended up pretty good....thanks to adderall of course.

I didnt go as far as to explain what "brain chemistry" puzzle piece goes into the culture puzle piece to make a happy person...But i do know, that it is the most basic and dumb bull**** like good looks, mixed with an individualist attitude.....interesting though just now, how the requirements of financial success differ so much from the requirements of social success, yet the core things like looks and extroversion are still there...no wonder the world is all ****ed up, its a big ball of confusion and contradiction....

sorry...rambling...i have nobody to talk to about this ****.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

You sound like me talking about political science. It's good that you're ambitious. Stay that way .

You've heard about chemical imbalances, because the pharmaceutical companies have been pushing that theory in the public for decades. They've tried to make mental illness like any other disease: your body doesn't make enough of something, so we'll give you a pill that makes up for it. They've been trying to change how society thinks about mental illness. People used to think mental illness was something you were born with, and something that was incurable. 'Incurable' doesn't bode so well for a company that makes medication. They weren't lying about the theory though; the serotonin theory of depression has been the dominant theory in science for decades. Unfortunately, that doesn't make it a good theory. We just haven't been able to come up with something better.

Like I said before, the way the theory came about was basically this:
We know there's norepinephrine in the brain, we know when we increase norepinephrine in the brain, it makes the person happy, and thus depression must be caused by a deficiency in norepinephrine. This theory was complicated when scientists discovered that dopamine and serotonin also caused happiness. I too find it fascinating how little we know.


----------



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to read through all the responses so take this with a grain of salt and my personal experience on the matter. Unlike all pure anti-anxiety medications that I have ever taken, I have never been prescribed Adderall. The only drugs that I have ever really "abused" in the last decade are Adderall, Alcohol, and to a much much less frequent extent Cocaine. Adderall is very similar to Cocaine in that is a very powerful stimulant and will flood your brain with dopamine and norepinephrine. It will make you feel amazing while you're on it, but like Meth and other amphetamines -- it doesn't last long and (to me) accelerated my frequence of panic attacks. The last day that I took Adderall is the last day that I will ever take it. I really don't see an amphetamine stimulant as a good long (or even short) term treatment for anxiety. It's just going to keep those synapses firing at an accelerated rate which tends to make anxiety worse.


----------



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

Stop flaming and start reading. As I said, amphetamines shouldn't be used for Anxiety because they will make it worse. The poster said that it made him less anxious and I was explaining why that was a bad idea. And again, if you had read any of it, I was explaining the reason that the anxiety may be temporarily going down is due to the flooding of dopamine and norepinephrine in the brain. I did coke for 5 years in the early 2000s and I know what I'm talking about. If you have something useful to say, then fine, but learn to read and stop attacking people.



beaches09 said:


> That must have been some pretty ****ty blow because Adderall isn't even in the same league as cocaine.
> 
> Adderall isn't meant to treat anxiety. It's for ADHD


----------



## inittab (Jul 2, 2012)

beaches09 said:


> That was no attack. I was simply stating a very important fact so people don't get confused.
> 
> And you contradicted yourself. How is anyone supposed to take you seriously?


I said abused for those particular three substances. You re-quoted me and said used. I think you might need to re-adjust your medications.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I mentioned Adderall in my Review Of System form.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

inittab said:


> I haven't had a chance to read through all the responses so take this with a grain of salt and my personal experience on the matter. Unlike all pure anti-anxiety medications that I have ever taken, I have never been prescribed Adderall. The only drugs that I have ever really "abused" in the last decade are Adderall, Alcohol, and to a much much less frequent extent Cocaine. Adderall is very similar to Cocaine in that is a very powerful stimulant and will flood your brain with dopamine and norepinephrine. It will make you feel amazing while you're on it, but like Meth and other amphetamines -- it doesn't last long and (to me) accelerated my frequence of panic attacks. The last day that I took Adderall is the last day that I will ever take it. I really don't see an amphetamine stimulant as a good long (or even short) term treatment for anxiety. It's just going to keep those synapses firing at an accelerated rate which tends to make anxiety worse.


When I was on dexedrine in high school the anxiety went away after about two months. My t said it was normal for the three weeks. He told me that he was basing his knowledge on trial studies, and he had one other pt on the drug.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

It's medicine. The whole point is for your physciatrist to help you improve your life.

I'm kindof surprised he went with adderall though considering the new stimulants for ADHD that are now available. Anyways, medicine saved my life a couple times. If you have the advantage that other people dream about it would be a wasteful shame to never use the tools that have been blessed upon you.


----------

